# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  Peptide Calculator

## 956Vette

Peptide Calculator | CJC-1295 | MT-II | PT-141 | GHRP-6


How to mix melanotans, growth factor and HGH anti-aging peptides. 

Calculator measures reconstitution and peptide dosage for research. Double check peptide calculator math with 1/3ml, 50cc and 100 unit syringes. 

Microgram (mcg) peptide measurements are used to find dosage in each unit and tick mark on an insulin syringe.

*How to Measure Peptides for Research*

*ml = milliliter*. This is a VOLUME measurement. it is 1/1000 of a liter. When talking about water or similar liquids, it is equivalent to one cubic centimeter.

*cc = cubic centimeter*.This is also a VOLUME measurement. Most syringes measure their capacity in cc's. If you have a 1cc syringe, it will hold 1ml of liquid.

*iu = international unit*. This is a unit used to measure the activity (that is, the effect) of many vitamins and drugs. For each substance to which this unit applies, there is an international agreement specifying the biological effect expected with a dose of 1 IU. Other quantities of the substance are then expressed as multiples of this standard. This also means that this measurement is not based on sheer volume or weight of the substance, but rather the effect.

*mg = milligram*. This is a WEIGHT measurement. It is 1/1000 of a gram. the amount of chemical substance is often measured in milligrams. For injectable solutions, this will be reported as a concentration of weight to volume, such as mg/ml (milligrams per milliliter). In the case of orally administered substances, the weight of chemical is labeled, although the actual weight of the pill/capsule may be much higher, because of the use of filler substances. This means that a small pill may be much more potent than a large pill, so don't judge a pill based on its size, but the actual amount of substance for which it is labeled as. Typical to buy melanotan peptides in 5 and 10 milligram vials.

*mcg = microgram*. 1/1000 of a mg (milligram) There are one thousand micrograms in one milligram. Dosing melanotan 2 peptide, gh fragments, growth hormone sectretagoues and insulin growth factor peptides in micrograms is common practice.

1000 mcg (microgram) = 1mg (milligram) 
1000 mg (milligram) = 1g (gram) 
1000 g (gram) = 1kg (kilogram) 
1000 ml (milliliter) = 1 liter 
1ml (water) = 1cc (water)

*Reconstituting Peptides*

Now you have a peptide in the form of lyophilized (freeze dried) powder. The amount of this powder should be indicated on the vial somewhere. It will likely be stated in international units or in milligrams (mg).
What we need to do with this lyophilized powder is add the proper dilutent.

*What is a proper dilutent you ask?* Mixing Melanotan peptides, growth factors CJC1295, GHRPs, HGH, MGF, and fragments use bacteriostatic water.



For IGF-1 use a .6% acetic acid solution. If one was not made available to you you can make the solution using 7 parts distilled water and 1 part vinegar from the grocery store. You must filter this through a sterile syringe filter.

*How to Mix Peptides*
1.) Take an alcohol swab to the stopper of both your peptide vial and the vial of the dilutent.

2.) With a 1ml (1cc) syringe and draw your preferred dilutent. Choose an amount that will make measuring the final product simple.

1ml(cc) per 10mg vial of Melanotan would mean each 10 mark on a U100 slin syringe would equal 1mg of Melanotan

1ml(cc) per 10 IU vial of HGH would mean each 10 mark on a U100 slin syringe would equal 1 IU of HGH

3.) Take the syringe with the dilutent and push it into the vial of lyophilized powder letting the dilutent dissolve the peptide.

4.) After all of the dilutent has been added to the vial, gentling swirl until the lyophilized powder has dissolved and a clear liquid remains. The peptide is now ready for use. Store reconstituted peptide in the refrigerator.

*Measure Reconstituted Peptides*
After you have successfully reconstituted your peptide, you need to know how to measure the desired amount for injection. You will want to use a U100 insulin syringe to draw out and inject your product.

You will need to know the following to be successful: 1ml = 1cc = 100 IU's
Here is a way to figure out how much to draw out. Since you know the amount of IU's/MG's in your vial, we divide as follows:

We take our dose from the label of the dry lyophilized powder and we divide that into the amount of dilutent used.

_Example_- We used 1cc(ml) of water. We have a 10 IU vial of HGH.
From our formula above we know that 1cc = 100 IU's, so we have 100 IU's of water.
We now divide the 100 IU's (the amount of our water) by 10 IU's (the amount of our HGH)

100 IU / 10 IU = 10

This 10 will perfectly correspond with the markings on a U100 insulin syringe. In our example every 10 mark on our syringe will equal 1 IU of HGH. Want to draw out 2 IU's of GH? ....draw to 20 units on the insulin syringe.

_Example-_
Say you have a 1mg vial and you add 1ML you get
1000mcg/1mL: 10 mcg per IU
1000mcg/2mL: 5 mcg per IU

Say you have a 10mg vial and you add 1ML you get
10mg/1mL: 1 mg per 10 IU
10mg/2mL: .5 mg per 10 IU

Say you have a 20mg vial and you add 1ML you get
20mg/1mL: 2 mg per 10 IU
20mg/2mL: 1 mg per 10 IU

Say you have a 10iu (HGH for example) vial and you add 1ML you get
10iu/1mL: 1 iu per 10 IU (on the syringe - 1/10th the product)
10iu/2mL: 1 iu per 20 IU (on the syringe - still 1/10th the product)

Say you have a 5000iu vial and you add 1ML you get
5000iu/1mL: 500iu per 10 IU
5000iu/2mL: 250iu per 10 IU

----------


## 956Vette

*Melanotan Information*

Melanotan II is a cosmetic sunless tanning product that stimulates melanin production. Melanin is the main determinant of skin color in humans, a brown pigment which causes skin to become darker in appearance, instead of red when exposed to UV rays. Melanotan II users develop a gradual, natural looking tan with minimal exposure to the sun. It is particularly useful for fair-skinned individuals who find that they cannot tan naturally in the sun.

Melanotan 2 peptide is not a treatment or cure for any disease, nor should it be used with the aim of preventing skin cancer. While melanin is known to have excellent photo protective properties, no clinical studies have ever indicated the efficiency of Melanotan II specifically in reducing UV damage.

*Melanotan I (MT-1) vs Melanotan II (MT-2)*

It is estimated that more than 90% of Melanotan users are familiar with the injectable Melanotan II. Melanotan I is usually only preferred by a small amount of long-term users who feel that Melanotan II makes them too dark, nauseated, and/or those who find the aphrodisiac side effect of Melanotan II to be a nuisance. These problems can be avoided by taking Melanotan II in lower dosages, administering before bed and using sunscreen and clothingto control tanning.

Since Melanotan I has a large body of clinical evidence supporting its safety and efficacy, new users in particular often feel that it would be the better and safer option for usage. Unfortunately this is not the case when it comes to skin darkening and most new users who choose Melanotan I find themselves very disappointed at lack of tanning results since Melanotan I is not intended to be used for this purpose. To achieve similar cosmetic tanning results as seen with Melanotan II, a dose of 10x more per injection is required. Melanotan I is more expensive for tanning.

*Melanotan II Storage*

In powder (lyophilized) form vials should be stored at refrigerator temperature (2-8 degrees Celsius) where they will remain stable for up to 12 months. Reconstituted (mixed) vials should also be stored in the refrigerator, but use within 8 weeks or they may begin to degrade. They will still be safe to use after this time, but they may not be as effective as new vials.

*When to take Melanotan II*

The frequency of Melanotan II injections will depend largely on your skin type to begin with, therefore you should identify with which Fitzpatrick skin type you are
Type 1: Pale skin, many freckles, blue/green eyes, red hair, never tans, always burns
Type 2: Fair skin, few freckles, blue/hazel eyes, blonde/sandy hair, tans poorly, usually burns
Type 3: Darker white skin, brown hair/eyes, usually tans, rarely burns
Type 4: Light brown skin, darker brown hair/eyes, tans easily, burns minimally

*Sunless Tanning*

Loading: Take your Melanotan II dose 1 time per day and continue with daily injections until you are happy with the color of your tan. 
Maintenance: To maintain your desired tan, inject your Melanotan II dose just 2-3 times per week 
Cessation: You can continue the maintenance dosing indefinitely; however, if you choose to stop your Melanotan II injections, your tan will fade back to its pre-Melanotan II shade in 1-2 months.

Assuming the right amount of UV exposure (sun or sun bed) is combined with your Melanotan II usage, then the amount of time it takes to achieve your desired tan (i.e. the loading phase) will usually take 4-8 weeks for skin types 1 and 2 and as little as 2-3 weeks for skin types 3 and 4.

----------


## PK-V

vette do I need to store hCG in the fridge when I have it re-constructed with bac water, I have heard the reason you but it in the fridge is to slow bacteria growth and using the bac water can prevent that from happening for a long time. But im not to sure about temperature degeneration, the highest room temperature it would be exposed to is 15 degrees C is that ok in your opinion?

----------


## 956Vette

> vette do I need to store hCG in the fridge when I have it re-constructed with bac water, I have heard the reason you but it in the fridge is to slow bacteria growth and using the bac water can prevent that from happening for a long time. But im not to sure about temperature degeneration, the highest room temperature it would be exposed to is 15 degrees C is that ok in your opinion?


You are correct, and HCG is generally a durable (& cheap) peptide. Storing in the fridge will help preserve the product. I would not be concerned storing briefly outside of the fridge. Bump for any experience/opinion however

----------


## PK-V

Thanks for the info and thread vette

----------


## kosgr

nice work...very helpful.

----------


## 956Vette

New PC link, http://peptidecalculator.com/index.php

----------


## justify

Thanks for the information. I will save it.

----------

